# Adjustable Miter Bar



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I just made a half dozen of these out of scrap oak. Used the scroll saw to cut the relief's in the bar after I had drilled the holes in the sides for the set screws. I tapped the holes using my Tap and Die set and the oak took the threads beautifully. These bars work great and allow you to have a "No Slop" fit for all of your jigs. I highly recommend you make some.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice design!


----------

